# First set outback



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Tried a set outback of my house in the sticks. Goin for fox. Didn't see anything but I recorded a nice doe. Heard it snorting in the distance. Actually walked 30 yds away from me. Kept stomping and snorting. Walked around a bit 30 yds opposite direction and found this. Looks massive


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

fox is open in your area already?

i would wait untill winter when the fur is going to be better,if it were me that is

did you actually see the "doe",or just assuming it was a doe and not a buck

if thats a doe track,she would be on my hit list come september


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Be some good eating! A track that large from a doe, holy smokes! Get a camera up to verify


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Definitely looks like a buck, and a whitetail one. That is bigger than any doe muley that I have come across.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Buck


----------

